# Corsair 800Dutch MbK



## kier (Jul 29, 2015)

Corsair 800Dutch MbK


Sponsored by:















​
We are back!!!

Didnt post much buildlogs on the forums these last months, because of some personal stuff.
But I did some builds for events... And also started a nice project with two golden oldies.

These are... two recycle cases: The Corsair 800D and 750D.





Both dismantled.





After this, used the two fronts and one top and bottom.





And I have modified one back so that the mobo tray exactly is in the middle





En de bedoeling is dat aan beide kanten een 480 radiator komt te zitten

















Changed the other top, for the external cables to disappear.









With help from mini Kier





And I've made an aluminum backcover and bend a midcover









More soon!!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 30, 2015)

Sub'd for another awesome build


----------



## kier (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Mr. HammerON! More updates this week


----------



## kier (Jul 30, 2015)

UPDATE: Corsair 800Dutch MbK


Sponsored by:















​
Measured and cut a orange acrylic plate to fit one of the midplate





I have covered the bottom of the plate with white vinyl ... more on this later 





Bend a aluminum plate to get a separation





On top of this also an orange acrylic plate 





On this also a layer of white vinyl.









And then on the white a layer black vinyl.





Bottom now looks like this





When placing a LED strip beneath this the dispersion of light is nice and smooth and because of the white vinyl a better light distribution.









Now the first products of a great sponsor .... GIGABYTE!!!





For this build they provided me some Gigabyte TITAN X GPUs





And a great motherboard: the Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Force

Putting this together, you'll get this:

















Perfect for this build 

I also have cut a pair of orange plates for the second midplate.













Looking good  









Back to the top ... I have cut some small orange plates orange acrylic for the bended aluminum and made one edge, which will be placed like this.













What looks like this from the front.









Once en-lighted this will give a nice glow.









Until the next update


----------



## kier (Sep 18, 2015)

UPDATE: Corsair 800Dutch MbK


Sponsored by:















​
For this build I'm going to use setup in the reservoirs and pumps ... 2 pumps with BP kits, tops and reservoirs on either side of the motherboard. More about this later.









Placed two nice grills onto the radiators





Covered the midplate with orange acrylic









And placed a a layer of white and black vinyl onto the grills.





Also made the midplate black









Used a stip of acrylic for the sides of the rads and also made black.













For this build Corsair sended me two beautiful Dominator® Platinum Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3400MHz C16 Memory Kits
Perfect for this motherboard!!!









And mounted some LEDs behind the grills and under the midplate













Finally I will place 4 SSDs at the back of the case, got some nice space left for this.





On both sides 2x SSD. For now red ones for measurments, but there will be other ones.









To be continued!


----------



## kier (Sep 18, 2015)

UPDATE: Corsair 800Dutch MbK


Sponsored by:















​

Time for a new update! I used some other cards to show you how I'm going to make the setup in terms of the water cooling. All tubes going up.









The idea is to connect everything in the upper compartment.





Also did some brainstorming for the sidepanels. For this I used an acrylic orange plate with a black plate on top off this with fanholes





On the sides behind the orange acrylic illuminated with RGB LED strips













In the dark









Also in the Corsair package, beautiful Air Series AF120 LED White Quiet Edition High Airflow 120mm Fans
Which fit perfectly in this build. Therefore exchanged them with the old ones.

























Internally, I also added some nice things. For this I  called my good friend Pascal with his CNC.
Much easier then sawing 
Again a plate as the sides with small slots.









and for eye catcher the same plate with a circle in the middle + inlay with my "MadebyKier" logo.
This is actually 6mm transparent acrylic with this a layer of white and then black vinyl, again for better light distribution.









More soon


----------



## HammerON (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow!!!
Amazing


----------



## kier (Dec 28, 2015)

UPDATE: Corsair 800Dutch MbK


Sponsored by:



















​
Also continuing this build after a little "break"

I have some beautiful products Bitspower chosen something perfect comes into its own in this build.

Meaning the Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF True Black









And with two beautiful Bitspower VG-NGTXTITANX BLACK ACRYLIC  for the GIGABYTE TITAN X GPUs













Big help from mini kier





And the waterblocks for GPUs





Really love the backplate





Time to place some more stuff like the reservoir combo's: the Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 V2





And some Bitspower Carbon Black Enhance Rotary G1/4" 90-Degree Multi-Link Adapter





Also G1/4" Carbon Black IG1/4" Extender-50MM en G1/4" Carbon Black IG1/4" Extender-25MM to extend the CPU in/ outlet

















Beneath the res combo's 2x a D5/MCP655 MOD KIT V2 for the D5 pumps.





And two times a Bitspower D5 MOD TOP  





Marking the brackets





And everything put together.... You'll get this 





Time for some big cutting  Holes for the tubing and stuff









Piece of orange acryl marked and sawn.













Holes for the riged tubing





















And placed some black vinyl on it









After this made another cover and pasted some more vinyl :





But, more about this later


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

oooh this one's looking pretty epic, love that x99 SOC Force


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks great nice job!


----------



## kier (Feb 13, 2016)

UPDATE: Corsair 800Dutch MbK


Sponsored by:



















​
Continuing the story... pasted 1 from the 2 midplates with white vinyl and cut the holes for the tubes





After this black vinyl on it...





And mounted some LED strips between it





Placed some tubes and gives a nice effect













Time to connect everything. For this I've used a big amount of Bitspower adapters and fittings:

2x Bitspower Flow Indicator





2x G1/4" Carbon Black Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting





2x Carbon Black Q Plus-Block





And Bitspower Carbon Black Enhance 90-Degree Dual Multi-Link Adapter





And not to forget the Bitspower G1/4＂Carbon Black Enhance Multi-Link For OD 12MM





Connected everything













But still not happy, so added some more adapters:

G1/4" Carbon Black IG1/4" Extenders





G1/4" Carbon Black IG1/4" Extender-15MM





And G1/4" Carbon Black IG1/4" Extender-25MM





Much better 













Time to add some more lights. Mounted some more RGB strips to both sides to get a nice enlighted edge:





Some orange in front of it:





Pasted some white vinyl on the inside and mounted the black fan plate:





Same thing with the top













Very happy that I've used RGB so I can play with the colors to get the best effect.





But like the combination white and orange best













Decided then that I will make this an open case, so adjusted another piece of orange acryl to get a nice border.









More to come!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2016)

Looking good!!!


----------



## kier (Feb 24, 2016)

UPDATE: Corsair 800Dutch MbK


Sponsored by:



















​
For the last things to do, I ordered some final products from Highflow 

CF1 Hard Tube 12/10 mm PETG changed all the acrylic tubes for PETG





Always handy, Ultra Pure H20





Some more Bitspower G1/4 Enhance Multi-Link For OD 12MM





And not to forget the Pastel - Gigabyte Orange





On with the build... after some fooling around with the lights 













I've decided to make a black border placed around the orange acrylic border.





Which gave a nice effect, I think:









Time to fill:





















And another...





Finished.

Next, final shoot!!!


----------



## kier (Feb 24, 2016)

FINAL UPDATE: Corsair 800Dutch MbK


Sponsored by:



















​
The final pics are here, hope you like it!!!

First without lights:





































Lights on:

































And that's it.... hope to see you with the next build. 

Greetings,


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 24, 2016)

You're an artist, freakin insane builds!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 25, 2016)

amazing..
what a craftsmanship this is.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome work!


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 25, 2016)

Stunning Work!


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 25, 2016)




----------

